# 11-32 cassette + Ultegra derailleur questions



## jammin

My cannondale was stolen not to long ago and i had the Sram apex setup with 11-32 casette and liked it alot. I Now have a Fuji Roubaix ACR 2.0 with shimano 105, My question is can i run the 11-32 casette with a shimano Ultegra RD6700 GS med cage rear derailleur?


----------



## AlexCad5

I could be wrong, but the 6700 is compatible with the 12/28 max. You would need the long cage derailleur made for a triple.


----------



## dcl10

"can i run the 11-32 casette with a shimano Ultegra RD6700 GS med cage rear derailleur?"

No


----------



## LC

You need a 8 or 9 speed mountain bike derailleur; either med or long cage will work, but not rapid rise. 10 speed mountain is different then road.


----------



## jammin

Thx. Guys. So basically i'm looking for something along these lines.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40543


----------



## Mootsie

I run that set up with a Deore XT on my cross bike and it works great.


----------



## tgutty

For what its worth. On another site there was a fellow who used the ultegra med cage with an 11-32 casette set up on two of his bikes.and yes,Shimano specs. say 11-28 max.Possibly they are being conservative.He did speculate that the derailleur hanger may not be long enough on all bikes,but it worked for him.


----------



## coachstevo

yes you can...

search is your friend

(i'm a fellow with the bikes using 11/32 and ultegra 6700 - now red actually0


----------



## DaveT

jammin said:


> My cannondale was stolen not to long ago and i had the Sram apex setup with 11-32 casette and liked it alot. I Now have a Fuji Roubaix ACR 2.0 with shimano 105, My question is can i run the 11-32 casette with a shimano Ultegra RD6700 GS med cage rear derailleur?


I'm repeating myself from other threads, but it has been my experience the I can run an 11-32 cassette while using an Ultegra 6700 short cage derailleur. I've done this on 3 different bikes; Serotta, Time, Taylor. 

You'll have to pay attention to proper chain length (I use the big/big method). I've encountered no issues while using this combination daily on any of the bikes.


----------



## Kontact

DaveT said:


> I'm repeating myself from other threads, but it has been my experience the I can run an 11-32 cassette while using an Ultegra 6700 short cage derailleur. I've done this on 3 different bikes; Serotta, Time, Taylor.
> 
> You'll have to pay attention to proper chain length (I use the big/big method). I've encountered no issues while using this combination daily on any of the bikes.


A factor in this working is the length of the hanger. They range about 5mm, and the longer ones (30mm) make wide gearing a lot easier to set up.


----------



## DaveT

Kontact said:


> A factor in this working is the length of the hanger. They range about 5mm, and the longer ones (30mm) make wide gearing a lot easier to set up.


That's why I emphasized that I do this on 3 different bikes; 2 production, 1 custom; 1 carbon with Ti dropouts, 1 carbon with carbon dropouts, 1 all steel; 2 made in the US, 1 made in France. It's my belief that Shimano changed the geometry/dimensions of the 6700 derailleur and in doing so enabled the use of a larger max tooth cassette. I understand the derailleur hanger geometry and length, but I think that's less of an issue now when using the 6700 derailleur.


----------



## frdfandc

To sum up what everyone is saying, It MAY work ok on your bike, but there is a possibility of it NOT working.


----------



## RussellS

frdfandc said:


> To sum up what everyone is saying, It MAY work ok on your bike, but there is a possibility of it NOT working.


Yes that sums it up pretty good. My brother ran a 9 speed 11-32 cassette with a short cage Shimano 600 rear derailleur. 53/39 crankset. 1991 or so Trek 5200 frame. Worked fine.


----------



## jammin

Thanks for the info guys, Much appreciated.


----------



## ziscwg

Just get this and be done. Long cage 6700 RD.
http://www.bikeparts.com/search_results.asp?id=BPC356990


----------



## frdfandc

ziscwg said:


> Just get this and be done. Long cage 6700 RD.
> http://www.bikeparts.com/search_results.asp?id=BPC356990



The mid cage Ultegra still has the advertised max cassette size of a 28. So it could be hit or miss with either a short or mid cage. Going with a mid cage means more chain capacity.


----------



## Kontact

DaveT said:


> That's why I emphasized that I do this on 3 different bikes; 2 production, 1 custom; 1 carbon with Ti dropouts, 1 carbon with carbon dropouts, 1 all steel; 2 made in the US, 1 made in France. It's my belief that Shimano changed the geometry/dimensions of the 6700 derailleur and in doing so enabled the use of a larger max tooth cassette. I understand the derailleur hanger geometry and length, but I think that's less of an issue now when using the 6700 derailleur.


I couldn't tell from either post how long your hangers were. Which one has the short hanger?


----------



## DaveT

I've never measured the derailleur hangers, I merely installed the derailleurs. 

My point is that because of the wide diversity of the bikes that I've had this combination on, (all "race-type" bikes, no tourers or the like) my assumption is that the 6700 derailleu, in particular, has changed and will accept larger tooth-count cassettes.

I have another custom under construction and I'm planning to use this same derailleur/cassette combination and the builder will use whatever derailleur hanger he uses with no input from me.


----------



## Kontact

DaveT said:


> I've never measured the derailleur hangers, I merely installed the derailleurs.
> 
> My point is that because of the wide diversity of the bikes that I've had this combination on, (all "race-type" bikes, no tourers or the like) my assumption is that the 6700 derailleu, in particular, has changed and will accept larger tooth-count cassettes.
> 
> I have another custom under construction and I'm planning to use this same derailleur/cassette combination and the builder will use whatever derailleur hanger he uses with no input from me.


Oh, I had gotten the impression that longer hangers were now generally favored, rather than a change in the derailleur. Most of my road bikes have 30mm hangers. But I guess neither of us know for sure.


----------



## chas0039

Maybe I 'm missing something with Shimano, but for Campy, the ability of the derailleur has to do not only with the maximum tooth count on the cassette but takes into account the difference between the max and min on the rear, added to the max and min on the front gear.

We then have the chain wrap capacity for each RD and from there we can see what will work. None of the above posts seemed to be concerned with the front gear capacity and I was wondering why? There is a difference between running an 11-32 cassette with a front gear of 28-38-48 and one with 34-50 or 39-52.


----------



## Kontact

chas0039 said:


> Maybe I 'm missing something with Shimano, but for Campy, the ability of the derailleur has to do not only with the maximum tooth count on the cassette but takes into account the difference between the max and min on the rear, added to the max and min on the front gear.
> 
> We then have the chain wrap capacity for each RD and from there we can see what will work. None of the above posts seemed to be concerned with the front gear capacity and I was wondering why? There is a difference between running am 11-32 cassette with a front gear of 28-38-48 and one with 34-50 or 39-52.


I'm afraid you may be misunderstanding some of the posts, but those posts are also missing something, too.

Max cog size is the primary issue being discussed. Every Shimano road derailleur I've seen has a stated maximum cog size of 28 (or less). This number comes from the distance between the hanger and the top pulley. Derailleurs with larger cog size maximums place the upper pulley further forward and down than a smaller max cog derailleur.


Some of the posts are talking about the front gears (chainrings), because that refers to the total gearing capacity of the rear derailleur, which a product of the distance between the upper and lower pulleys.

You could have a derailleur that accepts large cogs, but has low capacity, and you can have a huge capacity derailleur with a fairly small max cog size. They are separate functions of the rear derailleur design.


----------



## pjanda1

I think the easy answer is: try it and see. Be sure to get the chain length right. I'm using a bigger cog than my rd specifies, and using the "big ring, big cog +1" method resulted in a working system. If you can't make it work with the 6700, then a Shimano-compatible 9 sp MTB derailleur will get you going.

Paul


----------



## chas0039

Kontact said:


> I'm afraid you may be misunderstanding some of the posts, but those posts are also missing something, too.
> .


Thanks, I didn't think that the rules of physics were different for Shimano. Campy doesn't really mention a max cog size other than for the 29. My guess is that they always assume you will be using their brand cogs and front rings so that they just don't mention the extremes.


----------



## RussellS

chas0039 said:


> Thanks, I didn't think that the rules of physics were different for Shimano. Campy doesn't really mention a max cog size other than for the 29. My guess is that they always assume you will be using their brand cogs and front rings so that they just don't mention the extremes.


I still don't think you are grasping everything. Max cog size is how big a cog on the cassette the rear derailleur will fit underneath without rubbing the pulley on the cog. In reality this is the only thing that matters.

Wrap capacity is what the long cage derailleur provides. That means it will take up the slack in a chain designed to fit on a 11-32 rear cassette and 52-42-30 or so crankset. 43 wrap capacity. This is nice if you use the small ring with the smallest cogs. The chain won't hang loose. But if you just don't every use the small ring with the smallest 4-5-6 cogs, no problem with wrap. Chain will not be loose. All is good.

As I said, my brother ran a short cage Shimano 600 rear derailleur with a 53-39 crank and 11-32 cassette. Wrap of 35. Much more than the short cage derailleur could handle. The chain was loose and hanging down if he used the 39 with the 11-12-13-14-15-16 cogs. So what. he just did not use those gears. The 53 and 24-28 or so were the same gears. You can easily exceed the wrap capacity of a rear derailleur and never have any trouble if you pay attention to your shifting.


----------



## Kontact

RussellS said:


> I still don't think you are grasping everything. Max cog size is how big a cog on the cassette the rear derailleur will fit underneath without rubbing the pulley on the cog. In reality this is the only thing that matters.
> 
> Wrap capacity is what the long cage derailleur provides. That means it will take up the slack in a chain designed to fit on a 11-32 rear cassette and 52-42-30 or so crankset. 43 wrap capacity. This is nice if you use the small ring with the smallest cogs. The chain won't hang loose. But if you just don't every use the small ring with the smallest 4-5-6 cogs, no problem with wrap. Chain will not be loose. All is good.
> 
> As I said, my brother ran a short cage Shimano 600 rear derailleur with a 53-39 crank and 11-32 cassette. Wrap of 35. Much more than the short cage derailleur could handle. The chain was loose and hanging down if he used the 39 with the 11-12-13-14-15-16 cogs. So what. he just did not use those gears. The 53 and 24-28 or so were the same gears. You can easily exceed the wrap capacity of a rear derailleur and never have any trouble if you pay attention to your shifting.


I think you misunderstood his post. Campy does not make much of an issue about "capacity" and doesn't publish a maximum cog size like Shimano does. They DO offer min/max hanger dimensions, though. Instead, Campy just offers cogsets that are compatible with the derailleurs, and since they don't make mountain bike cogsets, they don't need to worry as much about people putting inappropriate cassettes with their derailleurs as Shimano does.


----------



## chas0039

Actually, they list a chain wrap capacity for each of their derailleurs and other than that, they say a short will work with all except 13-29 and a medium will work with all other than a front triple AND a 13-29. In actuality, their chain wrap formula indicates some things in this broad generalization that will actually not work or that are a close fit, but usually this has to do with using things from old stock or when jumping to BBB or Miche for a non-standard fit.

I can easily adjust the chain length to deal with a cog that rubs but I will then have a host of problems at the other extreme, so I am dubious about that being the only factor. In any case, my question was answered and I don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## satanas

All this is just talk. Shimano are very conservative in what they say will work, and it would be extremely unusual to be unable to use a larger rear cog than what they spec.

FWIW, I've used even old Ultegra and Dura-Ace derailleurs rated for 26T large cogs with up to 32T without issues. You will likely need to tighten the B-tension screw, or possibly replace it with a longer one if really pushing things. IME, any non-prehistoric Shimano rear derailleur will handle at least a 30T rear cog on any hanger.

BUT(!), the only way to be able to tell if *you* can get a particular set-up to work on *your* bike is to try it and see. Campy got so disgusted about this whole thing that in one of their recent catalogs they said words to the effect that, " We think this will work most of the time, but YMMV."


----------



## JulieD

Yes you can. I put one on my cx bike with Ultegra 6600 for a particularly mtb-like cx racecourse. As others have said, get the chain length right.


----------



## r3-09

Reading the thread with great interest, thinking of doing the same to my 6700 shod machine

new to cycle mechanics - so wanted to make sure before money is handed over

can you confirm that the 9 speed rear mech will work with the 10 speed shifters

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40543 

rgds Andy


----------



## DaveT

r3-09 said:


> Reading the thread with great interest, thinking of doing the same to my 6700 shod machine
> 
> new to cycle mechanics - so wanted to make sure before money is handed over
> 
> can you confirm that the 9 speed rear mech will work with the 10 speed shifters
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40543
> 
> rgds Andy


Yes it will. The derailleur is dumb, just doing what the shifter tells it to do. All the indexing stuff is done in the shifters, not the derailleurs.

If you go back and re-read my posts in this thread regarding 6700 rear derailleurs and 11-32 cogs, you may want to buy the cassette first and try it with your existing rear der. It may work. If it does, great and Bob's your uncle. If it doesn't, then go ahead and buy the new MTB rear der.


----------



## r3-09

Thanks DaveT, you are a Gentleman, 

I personally like the cheaper option I will have a play this weekend


----------



## satanas

Just to reiterate:

Just about all Shimano rear mechs and shift levers are compatible, provided you match the number of gears on the cassette and the shift lever.

There are a few exceptions:
1. DynaSys levers and mechs don't work with anything else Shimano, but may work with pre-10 speed SRAM shifters intended for use with SRAM mechs. That is, a SRAM X-whatever lever + DynaSys mech should work together as long as shifter and cassette/chain are 9 speed (or 8 speed).
2. Dura-Ace 7900 uses different cable pull to anything else.
3. Dura-Ace 8 speed and earlier (740x) uses a different cable pull to anything else.

Provided you don't include DynaSys or Dura-Ace 740x/7900 parts, everything else Shimano should cooperate. (And there are ways around some of the Dura-Ace issues but that's another story.)


----------



## maxxevv

Just get a 8 / 9 speed MTB derailleur as suggested previously here and you'll be free of issues. 

I run a XT shadow with a 11-32 on my cross/commuter. No issues at all.


----------



## tinfoilhat

DaveT said:


> Yes it will. The derailleur is dumb, just doing what the shifter tells it to do. All the indexing stuff is done in the shifters, not the derailleurs.


Don't the 10 speed shifters provide less cable travel per shift? Please tell me I'm wrong, because I'm in the same boat here. I'd like to run a XT derailleur with my 10 speed 105 shifters so I can go to a 32-34 granny gear.


----------



## Kontact

tinfoilhat said:


> Don't the 10 speed shifters provide less cable travel per shift? Please tell me I'm wrong, because I'm in the same boat here. I'd like to run a XT derailleur with my 10 speed 105 shifters so I can go to a 32-34 granny gear.


10 speed shifters use less cable travel because the 10 speed cogs are closer together. It's the same as saying that a 36 hole rim has the holes closer together than a 32.

The issue with derailleurs is that some Shimano derailleurs built for mountain bikes are not compatible in either cable pull or direction with previous MTB shifters and all road shifters. Talking about 9 speed derailleurs is simply to say that the non-Rapid Rise 9 speed derailleurs AND shifters are cross compatible with the road shifter line. They are only 9 speed by convention - they were part of 9 speed groups. But they'll shift with 6-10 fine, provided the correct shifter.



BTW, another solution to this problem is using Microshift mountain derailleurs:


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

Kontact said:


> A factor in this working is the length of the hanger. They range about 5mm, and the longer ones (30mm) make wide gearing a lot easier to set up.


Kontact is 100% right. On our trip to California 3 guys switched to 6700 GS derailleurs and ran 12-32 cassettes. ALL worked. The bikes were:

Guru (forget the model)
Cervelo RS
Trek Madone 5.2 (2009)
The Trek was the hardest to get to work. B screw was all the way in and it barely worked. It was clear that the Trek had the shortest derailleur hanger.


----------



## Camilo

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Kontact is 100% right. On our trip to California 3 guys switched to 6700 GS derailleurs and ran 12-32 cassettes. ALL worked. The bikes were:
> 
> Guru (forget the model)
> Cervelo RS
> Trek Madone 5.2 (2009)
> The Trek was the hardest to get to work. B screw was all the way in and it barely worked. It was clear that the Trek had the shortest derailleur hanger.


Is there a way to measure the derailleur hanger that will give an idea whether it will work?

I'm curious. I have a Dura Ace GS derailleur from the 9 speed era on an otherwise Ultegra triple drive train and am thinking of changing the cassette from 12-26 (Sram) to something in the 12-32 range just to get more granny gears. 

It's a moot point though, because I also have a Shimano 8 or 9 speed MTB rear derailleur on hand I can use.


----------



## Kontact

Camilo said:


> Is there a way to measure the derailleur hanger that will give an idea whether it will work?
> 
> I'm curious. I have a Dura Ace GS derailleur from the 9 speed era on an otherwise Ultegra triple drive train and am thinking of changing the cassette from 12-26 (Sram) to something in the 12-32 range just to get more granny gears.
> 
> It's a moot point though, because I also have a Shimano 8 or 9 speed MTB rear derailleur on hand I can use.


The hanger length is measured center to center from the hub axle. I listed the range earlier.

That won't tell you if it will work, but it will give you an idea of when it is less likely to.


----------



## tednugent

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Kontact is 100% right. On our trip to California 3 guys switched to 6700 GS derailleurs and ran 12-32 cassettes. ALL worked. The bikes were:
> 
> Guru (forget the model)
> Cervelo RS
> Trek Madone 5.2 (2009)
> The Trek was the hardest to get to work. B screw was all the way in and it barely worked. It was clear that the Trek had the shortest derailleur hanger.


Which cassette (brand/model) did you use?

A Shimano rep at www.jorba.org bikefest was telling to use a 9-speed MTB RD with my 105 10-speed shifters...


----------



## DaveT

tednugent said:


> Which cassette (brand/model) did you use?
> 
> A Shimano rep at www.jorba.org bikefest was telling to use a 9-speed MTB RD with my 105 10-speed shifters...


The most common 10-speed 11-32 cassette would be from SRAM.

As stated above, a 9-speed Shimano MTB rear derailleur will work fine with your 10-speed shifters.


----------



## tinfoilhat

Kontact said:


> They are only 9 speed by convention - they were part of 9 speed groups. But they'll shift with 6-10 fine, provided the correct shifter.


That is one of the things I was trying to get across earlier. I am also trying to get 10 speed shifters to play nice with a 9 gear cassette. If it will never really work well then I am going to have to bite the bullet and get a 10 gear cassette, new chain, and possibly a new crankset.


----------



## tednugent

DaveT said:


> The most common 10-speed 11-32 cassette would be from SRAM.
> 
> As stated above, a 9-speed Shimano MTB rear derailleur will work fine with your 10-speed shifters.


The Ultegra 6700-GS doesn't seem that bad in price... seems comparable to the XT rear derailleur...

though the XTR M972's carbon fiber cage does look sexy... (still slightly cheaper than a DA)


----------



## tinfoilhat

DaveT said:


> As stated above, a 9-speed Shimano MTB rear derailleur will work fine with your 10-speed shifters.


With a 10 speed cassette, not 9 speed right?


----------



## Kontact

tinfoilhat said:


> That is one of the things I was trying to get across earlier. I am also trying to get 10 speed shifters to play nice with a 9 gear cassette. If it will never really work well then I am going to have to bite the bullet and get a 10 gear cassette, new chain, and possibly a new crankset.


What gave you the idea that a 10 speed shifter will shift a 9 speed cassette?

8 speed shifters for 8 speed cassettes. 
9 speed shifters for 9 speed cassettes.
10 speed shifters for 10 speed cassettes.


The rear derailleur does not have the power to change your shifting compatibility.


----------



## DaveT

tinfoilhat said:


> With a 10 speed cassette, not 9 speed right?


Yes, the shifter tells the derailleur how much to shift, the amount the derailleur moves is determined by the shifters. The 9-speed derailleur will be an obedient servant and work very well with 10-speed shifters. It's pretty much par for the course to use the Shimano MTB rear derailleurs when larger cassettes are needed with a 10-speed drivetrain.


----------



## tinfoilhat

Kontact said:


> What gave you the idea that a 10 speed shifter will shift a 9 speed cassette?


Why, ignorance of course


----------



## chas0039

tinfoilhat said:


> Why, ignorance of course


Don't feel too bad. Sometimes things work that aren't supposed to. I have a set of 8 speed Ultegra bar-end shifters that do a great job indexing with a 7 speed freewheel. I'm sure that the measurements are a little off, but it gets the job done. However, I would never even try this with 9 and 10 speed stuff.


----------



## DaveT

tednugent said:


> The Ultegra 6700-GS doesn't seem that bad in price... seems comparable to the XT rear derailleur...
> 
> though the XTR M972's carbon fiber cage does look sexy... (still slightly cheaper than a DA)


The 6700 GS rear derailleur may, or may not, be able to handle up to 32t cassette on your bike. It does on mine. You won't know if it will work or not until you actually try one mounted on your bike.

You can use an XT MTB rear der, considerably less cost that the XTR.


----------



## Camilo

Kontact said:


> What gave you the idea that a 10 speed shifter will shift a 9 speed cassette?
> 
> 8 speed shifters for 8 speed cassettes.
> 9 speed shifters for 9 speed cassettes.
> 10 speed shifters for 10 speed cassettes.
> 
> 
> The rear derailleur does not have the power to change your shifting compatibility.


Isn't it true that 9 speed shifters will work with 8 speed cassettes too? The spacing's the same and only 8 of the 9 shifter positions would be used because of the derailleur stops.

I know this is the case with my indexed 9 speed bar ends. The indexing works for 8 speed as well, the only difference being the overall range of 8 shifter positions being used instead of 9.


----------



## chas0039

Cassette or Freewheel Sprocket Pitch 


All modern 5 and 6-speed 5.50 
All standard 7-speed 5.00 
Campagnolo 8-speed 5.00 
Shimano 8-speed 4.80 
Campagnolo 9-speed 4.55 
Shimano 9-speed 4.35 
Campagnolo 10-speed 4.15 
Shimano 10-speed 3.95 
Campagnolo 11-speed 3.85 

The spacing is not the same, but again, some things will kind of work but not for everyone.
Shift-Mate has made quite a business of manufacturing a range of adapters to allow some overlap between brands.


----------



## Kontact

Camilo said:


> Isn't it true that 9 speed shifters will work with 8 speed cassettes too? The spacing's the same and only 8 of the 9 shifter positions would be used because of the derailleur stops.
> 
> I know this is the case with my indexed 9 speed bar ends. The indexing works for 8 speed as well, the only difference being the overall range of 8 shifter positions being used instead of 9.


No, it isn't true in the way you think.

Shimano labels some of its bar end shifters 8/9speed. This is because the _shifter_ spacing for normal 9 speed is coincidentally the correct spacing for Dura Ace 7400 8 speed. That's because the 7400 derailleur had different geometry than all other Shimano road deraileurs, including 9 and 10 speed Dura Ace.

As Chas posted, the spacing of 8 and 9 speed is not the same, and if you try 8 speed with a non-7400 derailleur shifting will suck.


----------



## steveal

satanas said:


> Just to reiterate:
> 
> Just about all Shimano rear mechs and shift levers are compatible, provided you match the number of gears on the cassette and the shift lever.
> 
> There are a few exceptions:
> 1. DynaSys levers and mechs don't work with anything else Shimano, but may work with pre-10 speed SRAM shifters intended for use with SRAM mechs. That is, a SRAM X-whatever lever + DynaSys mech should work together as long as shifter and cassette/chain are 9 speed (or 8 speed).
> 2. Dura-Ace 7900 uses different cable pull to anything else.
> 3. Dura-Ace 8 speed and earlier (740x) uses a different cable pull to anything else.
> 
> Provided you don't include DynaSys or Dura-Ace 740x/7900 parts, everything else Shimano should cooperate. (And there are ways around some of the Dura-Ace issues but that's another story.)


I understand that 7900 shift levers need 7900 front mech, and 7900 brakes, but do they need 7900 rear mech?
Can I not use an ultegra 6700GS rear mech with my Dura Ace 7900 shifters?


----------



## satanas

Sorry for the confusion, it's only the 7900 front mech (and brake) travel that's allegedly different, the rear is normal and so will work with most Shimano levers. (I suspect the front is likely to work with many non-7900 shifters too, but haven't had the chance to test it myself.)


----------



## joegoeke

*What to do the same 11-32 with a 10 speed ultegra short cage*



DaveT said:


> I'm repeating myself from other threads, but it has been my experience the I can run an 11-32 cassette while using an Ultegra 6700 short cage derailleur. I've done this on 3 different bikes; Serotta, Time, Taylor.
> 
> You'll have to pay attention to proper chain length (I use the big/big method). I've encountered no issues while using this combination daily on any of the bikes.


So Dave, did you have to lengthen your chain to do this? I currently have a 11-28 and want to upgrade to a 11-32. Any idea on how to determine how many links longer the chain needs to be?

Also, which 11-32 cassette did you go with?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DaveT

joegoeke said:


> So Dave, did you have to lengthen your chain to do this? I currently have a 11-28 and want to upgrade to a 11-32. Any idea on how to determine how many links longer the chain needs to be?
> 
> Also, which 11-32 cassette did you go with?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I've always put on a new chain when I installed my cassettes so I can't say for sure that your existing chain will work but I suspect not, when you have the proper length for the big/big combo. If it were me, I wouldn't add links to a chain when using a new cassette, but you could install just the new cassette on your bike and determine how well it works with what you have now. Worst case, you'll have to buy a new chain.

I generally use SRAM 11-32 cassettes, though any Shimano compatible 10-speed will work fine.

As a side note; since I posted last on this 4-year old thread, I've used the Ultegra 6700 rear derailleur/11-32 cassette combination on 2 other custom built bikes in addition to a Look and 2 Specialized bikes. This positively reinforces my understanding that the derailleur has a different geometry which allows it to be used in conjunction with larger than 'officially' stated rear cogs. In addition the latest models of the 5700 and 6700 rear derailleurs are 'officially' rated to be used with 30t cogs.


----------



## cxwrench

joegoeke said:


> So Dave, did you have to lengthen your chain to do this? I currently have a 11-28 and want to upgrade to a 11-32. Any idea on how to determine how many links longer the chain needs to be?
> 
> Also, which 11-32 cassette did you go with?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


As Dave posted the only way to know is to put the new cassette on and try it...carefully. It totally depends on which derailleur you have(you haven't said) and how the chain was sized when it was put on. If you have the short cage derailleur it _might_ work, but it's only designed to work w/ a 28. I'm gonna guess that you're going to need a new chain, and if the derailleur is short cage you're going to want to size it big/big. Which means you'll likely have a little slack in the small/small (or stupid) gear.


----------



## joegoeke

*Ultegra 10 speed*



cxwrench said:


> As Dave posted the only way to know is to put the new cassette on and try it...carefully. It totally depends on which derailleur you have(you haven't said) and how the chain was sized when it was put on. If you have the short cage derailleur it _might_ work, but it's only designed to work w/ a 28. I'm gonna guess that you're going to need a new chain, and if the derailleur is short cage you're going to want to size it big/big. Which means you'll likely have a little slack in the small/small (or stupid) gear.


Yes, I forgot that. (it's ultegra like the thread title says ;-)), I have an ultegra 10 speed 6700 ss on a 2013 BH Prisma with I think is a 11-28 105 CS-5700 cassette.


----------



## cxwrench

joegoeke said:


> Yes, I forgot that. (it's ultegra like the thread title says ;-)), I have an ultegra 10 speed 6700 ss on a 2013 BH Prisma with I think is a 11-28 105 CS-5700 cassette.


Unless someone w/ that BH frame posts that they know either way, you're gonna have to try it. Seeing how BH isn't exactly as popular as Trek or Specialized you're most likely going to waiting a while. I'd head on down to your LBS and tell what you're wanting to try and see if they'll throw one on your wheel so you can see. You'll have to pay them something for their time, but that's about the only way to know.


----------



## ziscwg

joegoeke said:


> So Dave, did you have to lengthen your chain to do this? I currently have a 11-28 and want to upgrade to a 11-32. Any idea on how to determine how many links longer the chain needs to be?
> 
> Also, which 11-32 cassette did you go with?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Kitten killer!!!!!!!!!!!!








When you revive a dead thread, gnomes kill a kitten


----------



## ziscwg

cxwrench said:


> As Dave posted the only way to know is to put the new cassette on and try it...carefully. It totally depends on which derailleur you have(you haven't said) and how the chain was sized when it was put on. If you have the short cage derailleur it _might_ work, but it's only designed to work w/ a 28. I'm gonna guess that you're going to need a new chain, and if the derailleur is short cage you're going to want to size it big/big. Which means you'll likely have a little slack in the *small/small (or stupid) gear.*



I have my bike in that gear a lot.............
.................
................
.............

When I am putting lube on my chain........


----------



## Agflyer

Apologies to adding to this old thread, but I did find it helpful when I was trying to add a larger cassette. I'm on a 2014 Giant TCX SLR frameset, and was previously running a 12-30T Ultra cassette with the Shimano 105 SS rear derailleur. I just added an 11-32T Deore XT cassette and changed to the Ultra 6700 GS (long cage) derailleur. 

I managed to get it to work (my first 'big job' on the bike) but had to put in a larger b-screw and reverse it to get the space needed between the pulley wheel and the 32-sprocket. Ended up using a 116-link chain. I think the only thing to make it a little easier would be to change the derailleur hanger to one a little longer, but not sure if that's available, as the hangers seem to be same for that frame.

Again, the key I think is you have to try it to see if you can get it to work. My backup plan was to switch out to a Deore XT 9-spd derailleur.


----------



## cxwrench

Agflyer said:


> Apologies to adding to this old thread, but I did find it helpful when I was trying to add a larger cassette. I'm on a 2014 Giant TCX SLR frameset, and was previously running a 12-30T Ultra cassette with the Shimano 105 SS rear derailleur. I just added an 11-32T Deore XT cassette and changed to the Ultra 6700 GS (long cage) derailleur.
> 
> I managed to get it to work (my first 'big job' on the bike) *but had to put in a larger b-screw and reverse it to get the space needed between the pulley wheel and the 32-sprocket*. Ended up using a 116-link chain. I think the only thing to make it a little easier would be to change the derailleur hanger to one a little longer, but not sure if that's available, as the hangers seem to be same for that frame.
> 
> Again, the key I think is you have to try it to see if you can get it to work. My backup plan was to switch out to a Deore XT 9-spd derailleur.


You had to do this because the GS derailleur has the same max cog size as the SS. All you're able to do w/ the GS is wrap more chain. You should have used the XT derailleur.


----------



## ziscwg

cxwrench said:


> You had to do this because the GS derailleur has the same max cog size as the SS. All you're able to do w/ the GS is wrap more chain. You should have used the XT derailleur.


Along with an in line barrel adjuster.

One thing I noticed using mtb on the road,
The increase spring strength makes the RD snap quickly to a smaller cog.
Going up requires more lever force. It's not significant, but I notice. When I was playing with my Rival Wifli RD, I could shift with my pinky. With my normal x.0 RD, I have to use my ring finger. 
'
Luckily, I don't have to shift with my middle finger. I need that a lot when other cyclist don't wave back. That and the rocks I carry.


----------



## Dr_UNIX

Camilo said:


> Isn't it true that 9 speed shifters will work with 8 speed cassettes too? The spacing's the same and only 8 of the 9 shifter positions would be used because of the derailleur stops.


 No that's Ultra-6 & 7-speed. The spacing between cogs and the cog widths are identical. There's just an added cog for 7. Also Shimano HG 7-speed & 8-speed typically work as you think. 8-speed is just about the same spacing (between cogs and cog width) as 7-speed -- just with an extra cog added. See Sheldon Brown's chart at Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Frame and Cassette Spacing Crib Sheet


----------



## cxwrench

Dr_UNIX said:


> No that's Ultra-6 & 7-speed. The spacing between cogs and the cog widths are identical. There's just an added cog for 7. Also Shimano HG 7-speed & 8-speed typically work as you think. 8-speed is just about the same spacing (between cogs and cog width) as 7-speed -- just with an extra cog added. See Sheldon Brown's chart at Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Frame and Cassette Spacing Crib Sheet


You do realize that Camilo asked that question back in JUNE OF 2011? If it still needed to be answered I think he or someone else might have posted again since then. 

But thanks.


----------

